# The Standing desk for composers



## holywilly (Apr 5, 2015)

Just found this while searching for the standing desk. This desk looks really awesome with the height adjustable feature preventing from sitting too much.

http://www.consoleconcepts.com.au/products_studio_composer.html (http://www.consoleconcepts.com.au/produ ... poser.html)

what's your thought on this one?


----------



## samphony (Apr 5, 2015)

I've build myself a electronic height adjustable desk with Doepfer lmk 4+ a year ago.
I love it. I'm more productive when working long hours.
I work more standing then sitting. My back pain and shoulder pain is gone since then.


----------



## holywilly (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm thinking of building myself a desk with height adjustable feature, would you mind to share some of your desk pictures for inspiration? Please.


----------



## proxima (Apr 5, 2015)

For all the composer-specific thought into this (like being able to adjust the screens relative to the TV), I'm surprised the (audio) monitors don't have a place to raise and lower with it. They look way too low in the standing position.

Still, really really cool.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 5, 2015)

I think in this area there could be so many oportunity for manufactures. 

Right now i see a hole in the market for adjustable, simple and priced right. 

now, adjutable desks are very expensive with motor , or skinny for laptop users, or wierd.

there is this one with a hand crank

https://www.rebeldesk.com/product/rebel-crank-up-1000-teak-top/ (https://www.rebeldesk.com/product/rebel ... -teak-top/)

which is not bad. 

id like to see something like this

http://www.varidesk.com/varidesk-pro 

but with full size desk. 

basically, you add this device ontop of yout ikea/whatever desk and lift up a feet or so. 


here are a few more:
http://lifehacker.com/five-best-standin ... 1528244287


i like the hand crank but imo its too expensive. maybe its because its not mass produced.
so economics of scale makes it impossible to lower the price.


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 5, 2015)

There's now a 'cheap' standing desk called Stand Desk. Around $500.

I'm not sure it could handle the weight of 3 monitor screens + 2 nearfield monitors and a 32 channel mixing desk though.

www.standdesk.co


----------



## Maestro77 (Apr 5, 2015)

I work standing up as well. Bought these adjustable legs:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005MR5YA2/ref=sr_ph?ie=UTF8&qid=1428254480&sr=1&keywords=standing+desk (http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005MR5YA2/ref ... nding+desk)

And attached them to my composer desktop. Love it. Legs width is also adjustable and wide enough to slip a 61-key controller drawer underneath. Desktop is 75" wide and solid as a rock. I rarely lower to sitting height anymore.


----------



## Mystic (Apr 5, 2015)

Here's the biggest problem with these desks for a composer: when you adjust the height of the desk (and the monitors, both studio monitors and screens), you change the room. You'd have to modify the sound reinforcement for both standing/sitting positions.

Then there is the price. I'm willing to bet that desk is around $4000. Bugger that. Especially when there is no racks or anything else on it.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Apr 5, 2015)

Ikea has some desks for $600 which shows that the lower end manufactures are taking the opportunity. I've thought about getting one but then I'd have to attach some sort of shelf for my keyboard and I'd have to keep sitting down to play my digital piano.


----------



## Mike Marino (Apr 5, 2015)

Here's another possible option:

http://www.standupdeskstore.com/stand-up-desks


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 5, 2015)

Mike Marino @ Sun Apr 05 said:


> Here's another possible option:
> 
> http://www.standupdeskstore.com/stand-up-desks



the picture makes it seem its small but the dimensions info are normal desk size. 


also, i found the ikea one

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/produ ... /S59022528


----------



## Mystic (Apr 5, 2015)

I wouldn't mind getting a crank one for my personal computer if I could mount my existing desk on the frame


----------



## Blakus (Oct 27, 2016)

Sorry to necro an old thread! I missed it the first time around, but funnily enough I got this exact desk made a few months ago! Really loving the option to be able to stand and work. Construction is seriously amazing, but you get what you pay for. What sold me on these guys is the height adjustable speaker stands + computer monitor array that can be controlled separately. It takes about 10-15 seconds to swap setups from standing/sitting. SO much fun.

They custom make every desk, so adjusting dimensions to fit your room/gear is easy. They can easily add rack mounts too. Probably really only viable for people in Australia though (unless you're OK with substantial shipping fees). So happy with this investment.

I'm running 3x27" + a 43" Philips 4k monitor


----------



## brett (Oct 28, 2016)

Do you have the main video monitor on a height adjustable stand too? Or are the speakers AND the video on the same stand? I've looked at these guys and like you have three computer screens which would obscure the speakers unless they too could move. However, I've always disliked that idea, thinking that the speaker stands should be rock solid. Any wobble on the speakers?

B


----------



## Musicam (Oct 28, 2016)

Is very expensive Prestige composer? http://www.consoleconcepts.com.au/products_studio_composer.html (ttp://www.consoleconcepts.com.au/produ ... poser.html)


----------



## Blakus (Oct 28, 2016)

brett said:


> Do you have the main video monitor on a height adjustable stand too? Or are the speakers AND the video on the same stand? I've looked at these guys and like you have three computer screens which would obscure the speakers unless they too could move. However, I've always disliked that idea, thinking that the speaker stands should be rock solid. Any wobble on the speakers?



All video monitors are attached to the same stand, which is separate from the speaker stands, and separate from the desk. With everything moving independently, it's painless to get things where you want them. The speaker stands are rock solid, don't even sway when I bump into them when I'm fiddling around behind the desk. Crazy heavy laser cut steel plates.


----------



## Musicam (Oct 28, 2016)

I would want to ask yo about the price of the furniture. Thank you!! _)


----------



## brett (Oct 28, 2016)

Dare I ask what they would suggest if you had a centre speaker?


----------



## Blakus (Oct 28, 2016)

brett said:


> Dare I ask what they would suggest if you had a centre speaker?


You could easily make whatever configuration you want. Cut a screen, move the tv up/back, swing the monitors wherever (they're all on arms). This is just the config I chose that works well for me


----------



## holywilly (Oct 28, 2016)

What's the dimension for the master keyboard tray? My Korg Triton Pro X is huge, hopefully it fits.

How difficult is to assemble this desk? I'm seriously thinking of ordering one.


----------



## Blakus (Oct 28, 2016)

holywilly said:


> What's the dimension for the master keyboard tray? My Korg Triton Pro X is huge, hopefully it fits.
> 
> How difficult is to assemble this desk? I'm seriously thinking of ordering one.


Console Concepts will make it to whatever size you need. They did everything they could to make it easy for me to assemble. They assemble the whole desk as its being built in their workshop, and then disassemble it into core sections. (Leaving most fiddly stuff intact). They made up some custom instructions for me which were easy to follow. It's freakin' heavy, you'll need help obviously :D The gross weight of the crate was ~150kg. It was like an IKEA on steroids, but with high quality components :D


----------

